# Unknown Thames Tug



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Im sure riverman can help out with this one (*)) 










Any ideas?


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

LEONIE........not a lot known about this one.

1 scr, diesel

LEONIE
19xx: Built by ??
19xx: delivered to "Greenhithe Lighterage Co Ltd" at Greenhithe (GBR)
19xx: To "Braithwaite and Dean Lightarage"
19xx: To "Thames Dry Dock Services" at Pipers Wharf, Greenwich (GBR)
1994 ??: To Mick McCarthy at London (GBR)
2005: still in existence

===============================================================

Karbine, your turn to help me.
For some unknown reason I am unable to post a thumbnail. Can you give me a step by step guide to posting a thumbnail to make sure I have got it right.

Riverman

http://riverman.gotdns.com


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks mate.

if you want to post a picture put:










upload your photo to www.imageshack.us and get your image address from here and paste it between the two parts.

Hope this helps (Thumb)


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Karbine. Lets try this reply as a test.


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

WOW!!! what a photo mate thats awesome and high res too. Where did you get that??

Got anymore,id love them for my site! (Applause) (Thumb)


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

Not what I intended. The picture you are looking at is on my computer not imageshack, back to the drawing board.
The pic was taken (28-3-89) by a friend and a copy given to me for my collection.

Riverman

http://riverman.gotdns.com


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Riverman,

I checked out your site - my congratulations Sir - an excellent site and very impressive.

Kind regards
Tonga


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Any idea on the tosher behind? Does that mean i cannot put the photo on my gallery with your name with it?


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

As I am not the author of that picture I would rather you not use it on your site.

The tosher behind, in a very sad state , is the FEARNOUGHT. The two following pictures are mine and you are welcome to use them if you wish.

http://riverman.gotdns.com/net_pics/Fearnought(1980)_2.jpg

http://riverman.gotdns.com/net_pics/Fearnought(2004).jpg

16 GRT, (41'9"x11'0"x5'0")
1 scr, diesel Gardner, 110bhp

FEARNOUGHT
1966: Built by ??
1966: delivered to "J.P. Knight (Rochester) Ltd" at Rochester (GBR)
198x: chartered to "Jubb Marine Services" (GBR)
1999: To "SETS - South Eastern Tug Society" for preservation
2005: still in existence

Riverman


http://riverman.gotdns.com


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow thats the Fearnought..jeez she does look tatty there. I love the way SETS have done up these tugs,would love to see more people keep the old tugs going.


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Any history etc on the tosher Ensign?


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

There you go !!


(sisterships: ENDEAVOUR, ENSIGN)
L11,28m, B2,90m
1 scr, diesel 4cyl Atlantic Diesel, 35bhp

ENSIGN
1934: Built by "T. van Duijvendijk's Scheepswerf" at Lekkerkerk (NLD) (YN 16)
1934: delivered to "General Lighterage Co Ltd" at London (GBR)
1942 -29/05: on UK Admiralty service
1945 -24/11: returned to owners
1963: To "Thames & General Lighterage Ltd" at London (GBR)
1980: taken over by "Cory Lighterage Ltd" at London (GBR)
1981: To Ken Dwan at London (GBR)
198x: transferred to "Tidal Cruises Ltd" at London (GBR)

Riverman


http://riverman.gotdns.com


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought it was something to do with tidal cruises. I havent seen it about for a while though. Is it still with them do u know? 35bhp...jeez thats not alot (Ouch)


----------



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

Karbine hope this is of use to you, took this photo at Chatham, moored close to the Tug Kent. 14.06.2009

Phill


----------



## Cees van Vliet (Mar 1, 2007)

Riverman said:


> There you go !!
> 
> 
> (sisterships: ENDEAVOUR, ENSIGN)
> ...


----------



## Akaroa (Sep 19, 2021)

Would this be the Redden? and who is the photographer?,
took some interesting shots..
Also just posted re tug Skandia but think to the wrong forum?!
begginer.. John R.!


----------

